# Carbide Gage Block Set.



## Senna (Jun 26, 2014)

On eBay I just got a Fred V. Fowler 36pc. carbide gage block set for close to 10% of the going price. That price is somewhat shocking!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fowler-36-P...0N7RdA5OwecSWtrQwZWmM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I have a 81pc. steel gage block set that I may keep because it contains blocks the 36pc. set doesn't.
Is this necessary or would you just make do with the 36pc. carbide set?
Beside low heat transfer and resistance to abrasion what are the advantages of a carbide set over a steel set?


----------



## Ray C (Jun 26, 2014)

Senna said:


> On eBay I just got a Fred V. Fowler 36pc. carbide gage block set for close to 10% of the going price. That price is somewhat shocking!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fowler-36-P...0N7RdA5OwecSWtrQwZWmM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I have a 81pc. steel gage block set that I may keep because it contains blocks the 36pc. set doesn't.
> ...



Ken,

Good score!

As far as I know, I think you covered the reasons why carbide has advantages.  I think maybe they are more corrosion resistant too.

Anyhow, don't throw the old baby in the dishwater though...  If you ever want to check a mic at all possible graduations, you'll need the 81pc set.


Ray


----------



## chips&more (Jun 26, 2014)

Great score! I came from a Metrology Lab environment. We had all flavors of gage blocks. Yes, the carbides are great and hold up well. But, we had a so called intern for a short time, actual too long. It took that person just one day to destroy half the set of carbides from rough handling and chipped the edges! So, don’t loan yours out…Good Luck.


----------



## fgduncan (Jun 29, 2014)

The advantages of carbide are that it is completely corrosion proof, temperature insensitive, and VERY hard. The downside is (as already observed) they are as brittle as glass. Carbide won't dent like steel, instead it chips and breaks. A chipped carbide is perfectly useable because unlike steel, there is no raised edge at the break-just think of glass. If a steel gage block is dented, it is ruined since the displaced steel is raised around the dent.  I have a few carbides and mostly steel. I definitely would keep the 81 piece set because you can check sizes not available with the smaller set. I keep vapor phase inhibitor in the steel case to prevent corrosion. Carbide needs no special care other than protection against impact-but that goes just as well for steel.

Hope that helps and congrats on a good buy! Carbides are usually higher grade than steel. For hobby use, carbide is waaaay overkill.



Frank


----------



## Senna (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm a big fan of way overkill when the price is decidedly underkill.


----------

